# Who stays up on SATURDAY NIGHTS?



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

just like the title states, who stays up on Saturday nights? and for what?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Nuit Blanche?

Although, living pretty much at Bay and Dundas, I'm forced to be at Nuit Blanche.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> Nuit Blanche?
> 
> Although, living pretty much at Bay and Dundas, I'm forced to be at Nuit Blanche.


haha, wasn't asking for today in particular, but hey, Nuite Blanche is a great reason! If it weren't for 2 midterms on Monday, I'd be walking around DT until sunrise.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Personally, it's not my thing, but after her nap, the gf wants to wander too. 

I'm awake because....I have no idea.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Being Stupid~! 

1:55am ftw!


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

Beijing08 said:


> haha, wasn't asking for today in particular, but hey, Nuite Blanche is a great reason! If it weren't for 2 midterms on Monday, I'd be walking around DT until sunrise.


TWO midterms so soon??? O.O awww, that sucks.

Nuit Blanche was fun for me~
I enjoyed walking around with my buddies, join the crowd, the excitement, and eat as you walk and look around. Corn on the cob is deeeeeelicious!







- photo poorly taken on my cell >.< 
- absolutely love the idea of projecting the show on water tho!^^

Um... other things I do on Saturday nights are browsing around GTAA forum , out with frds, prepare some documents for work, do assignments, msn chat with some frds - mostly with those from abroad when it way past midnight in T.O., watch drama, etc. Doesn't matter what, I would often and can stay up because it's Saturday. 

~ Jennifer


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm usually up until 4 or 5 am on Saturdays. 

I usually am doing work, or surfing the internet, or just studying (not for school).


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

OOh, that reflected pool thing looks neat, and is just behind our place. Maybe time to actually go outside soon (although it looks coooold)!


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> OOh, that reflected pool thing looks neat, and is just behind our place. Maybe time to actually go outside soon (although it looks coooold)!


wow, that's really convenient! 
you mean go outside... now?! O.O
how long will the Nuit Blanche event will go on for 

~ Jennifer


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I think it's on till 5?

Ohh, better go quick, cause the Starbucks across the road closes at 3!!


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

jen_jen_ng said:


> TWO midterms so soon??? O.O awww, that sucks.
> 
> Nuit Blanche was fun for me~
> I enjoyed walking around with my buddies, join the crowd, the excitement, and eat as you walk and look around. Corn on the cob is deeeeeelicious!
> ...


You seem like a very busy person! Living a colourful life. Why come back so early? too cold for Nuit Blanche?


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> I think it's on till 5?
> 
> Ohh, better go quick, cause the Starbucks across the road closes at 3!!


LOL!!! can't ignore the vibe when you live so close to Queen and City Hall etc..


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> I think it's on till 5?
> 
> Ohh, better go quick, cause the Starbucks across the road closes at 3!!


awwws! i miss living in downtown! - 24/7 7/11, walking around the lively streets past midnight, streetcars~~ Starbucks closes at 10pm for me, lol. i dun really have a curfew but whenever the buses/subways stop running, that's when I have to get home by  unless one of my frd drives and would give me a ride home >.< suuucks

well, hope you have fun, Ameekplec~!

~ Jennifer


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

Beijing08 said:


> You seem like a very busy person! Living a colourful life. Why come back so early? too cold for Nuit Blanche?


Yeah, it's tough. I go by the motto: work hard, play hard! -- just for now.

I want to do a lot of things. lol. Do well in school, volunteer, be self sufficient, move out, stay strongly connected with my love ones, and... PLAAAAY! I am one reeeeally greedy person, so there will always be conflicts and always things going on 

Want to know a super power that I really want? That is, to be able to choose not to sleep and have no side effects. LOL. I really mean it. That way, I can use my time productively and do sooo much more! Ahahas (Sorry, my mind wonder all over the place as my day goes on - and clearly, my Saturday hasn't end yet...).

I did dressed warmly for the Nuit Blanche. But it's just I had to get up at 6am for my Saturday morning class and then work until 7pm. So, walking around DT afterwards til midnight is quite exhausting. Plus, there weren't a lot to see >.< and I mainly just wanted to hang with my frds for a bit. Also, I needed to rush home to finish my paper anyway so I can then go out and play some more Sunday! Ehehehe~ 

~ Jen


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

jen_jen_ng said:


> Also, I needed to rush home to finish my paper anyway so I can then go out and play some more Sunday! Ehehehe~
> 
> ~ Jen


So have you finished your paper yet? I still got like 2 more chapters for tonight LOL 2 midterms in one day is brutal. especially during the first month of school..

btw check ur pm, need u to take care of sth


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

Beijing08 said:


> So have you finished your paper yet? I still got like 2 more chapters for tonight LOL 2 midterms in one day is brutal. especially during the first month of school..
> 
> btw check ur pm, need u to take care of sth


Nooo  not even close. Have to write 15 pages, and I'm only on my 5th page >.<
I promised to meet with a frd at 10am so there's no way I'm gonna take back my word O.O

The good thing is I finished my research, so all I have to do is type type type! Have to finish this paper now so I can review for my Monday's test on Sunday after meeting the frd >.< eeek! Midterm doesn't start for me until Oct 18, though.

Good luck with your exams, Beijing08!

(I'm still working on my reply. Lol, still thinking. Will PM you back soon~!)

Jennifer


----------

